# Need Wifi Router + ADSL support for Airtel Broadband



## vidhubhushan (Oct 13, 2013)

I am going to get Airtel Broadband. They are giving Wifi Router for INR1,650/-. I have an old Beetel Modem that was being used on Airtel only. They can take it back and give some discount on new purchase.

I have seen many ads wherein they are providing it for free (some 5 in 1 scheme). I will be going for 1099 or 1199 plan.

Shall I take it from them or get something else from the market. My budget is INR3,000/- (the lesser the better).

At present, my setup is one PC and one mobile phone. I am going to purchase a tablet soon (in a month or so) and then a laptop (3-4 months).


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 13, 2013)

vidhubhushan said:


> I am going to get Airtel Broadband. They are giving Wifi Router for INR1,650/-. I have an old Beetel Modem that was being used on Airtel only. They can take it back and give some discount on new purchase.
> 
> I have seen many ads wherein they are providing it for free (some 5 in 1 scheme). I will be going for 1099 or 1199 plan.
> 
> ...



TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com



tyvm for the info buddy. 

it shows some negative remarks about after sales service. anything from DLink or any other with some good after sales support?


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 14, 2013)

vidhubhushan said:


> tyvm for the info buddy.
> 
> it shows some negative remarks about after sales service. anything from DLink or any other with some good after sales support?



I own 2 modems from TP-Link see my sigi. I'm using 740N from last 8 Months and W8961 from last 8 months I haven't got any problems till date
and under 5K TP-Link is the best just get it u wont regret


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 18, 2013)

what about TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

has 5dbi antenna and usb port?

or what about a MIMO router *www.flipkart.com/d-link-dsl-2750u-wireless-n-adsl2-4-port-wi-fi-router/p/itmd4ky52tgtbawn


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

W8968 is the best wifi adsl modem under Rs.4000.make sure to get V2 of this model as older V1 has 3dBi antennas.flipkart is selling V2 model as someone here who just bought it confirmed it but still talk to flipkart customer care first about this.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 18, 2013)

ty friend. i have already checked that v2 model thingy on flipkart remarks but that cc talk thingy didn't had any idea. will do that if i go for it.

but what about the DLINK MIMO router?



whitestar_999 said:


> W8968 is the best wifi adsl modem under Rs.4000.make sure to get V2 of this model as older V1 has 3dBi antennas.flipkart is selling V2 model as someone here who just bought it confirmed it but still talk to flipkart customer care first about this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

now i see.if you would have said 2750u then i would have immediately replied W8968 as better one but the fancy MIMO name got me curious.i agree tp-link after sales support is not as good but then i expect tp-link to not fail in its warranty period compared to dlink.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 18, 2013)

1. i don't have much knowledge about dbi / mimo. just looked at some place and it said that it is a new technology so i felt it will be better.

2. regarding dlink, i personally know the territory distributor here so ass will be the best on dlink. moreover, i have used 5 dlink switches in my last office (working for over 6 hours daily) and none of them failed (1 for 8 years, 1 for 6 years, 3 for 3 years) 




whitestar_999 said:


> now i see.if you would have said 2750u then i would have immediately replied W8968 as better one but the fancy MIMO name got me curious.i agree tp-link after sales support is not as good but then i expect tp-link to not fail in its warranty period compared to dlink.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought TP-LINK TD-W8968 2 days back from flipkart...but I am sorry i cant check if its V1 or V2...but in description on flipkart its written 5dbi 
but the price there is awesome...Rs2324 something around that


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

How to find the hardware version on a TP-Link device? - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## nipunb (Oct 19, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I bought TP-LINK TD-W8968 2 days back from flipkart...but I am sorry i cant check if its V1 or V2...but in description on flipkart its written 5dbi
> but the price there is awesome...Rs2324 something around that


easiest way to check hardware version is to look at the label on the bottom of the router, there it will be clearly mentioned whether its v1 or v2...
or you can open the configuration page of the router by going to tplinkmodem.net in any web browser while your device is connected to the router, there it will show you all the details like hardware version, firmware version, etc...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2013)

err u all took me wrong...I cant check coz router is packed at home and I am in different city  sorry for confusion


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 19, 2013)

my query is still unanswered - a MIMI router is better or not?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2013)

it is a common technology used by every decent modern wifi modem/router including all tp-link models suggested here.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 20, 2013)

ty friend. 



whitestar_999 said:


> it is a common technology used by every decent modern wifi modem/router including all tp-link models suggested here.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 29, 2013)

w8968 
INR2430 at snapdeal
INR2480 at flipkart
INR2730 at local TP-Link distributor


----------



## Karan85 (Oct 29, 2013)

Where do you live?
I got it yesterday for 2300 from the local distributor in Mumbai. Fresh stock. Sept 2013, Version 2

I contacted Flipkart CC. They said they had a mixed stock and couldn't assure me which version I'd get.. but I guess you can order from them and have a valid case for return should you get version 1 as they have 2x5dbi listed in the description for the router.
You can check the version from the box


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 30, 2013)

i live in lucknow and the local dealer (the only one listed at tplink's website) quoted that price. i will get it from flipkart as the price at snapdeal was 2480 when i saw it after an hour 

btw, i got the bb installed today on one of my old beetel wired modems.


----------



## little (Nov 6, 2013)

Flipkart is shipping the v2 version of it. I purchased it a week ago from Flipkart. Though some of its users are having a little problem with that modem.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 7, 2013)

little said:


> Flipkart is shipping the v2 version of it. I purchased it a week ago from Flipkart. Though some of its users are having a little problem with that modem.



ty friend for the info. i have put on hold the thought of buying w8968. i am using a wired modem as i am using it on pc only. asa i get a tablet, i will buy that (will happen in a month or two)


----------

